# Mainboardtausch ohne Neuinstallation



## the Canadier (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich habe mir ein neues Mainboard bestellt und habe von einem Freund erfahren, dass man beim Mainboardwechsel Windows neu installieren muss. Gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit??? Ich möchte nicht all meine Daten verliere, aber es wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn mein PC dann wieder die Leistung von einem frischen Windows hat. Ich habe XP Home. Wenn jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt bitte schreiben. Danke


----------



## PCTom (14. Oktober 2007)

the Canadier schrieb:


> Hi ich habe mir ein neues Mainboard und habe von einem Freund erfahren, dass man beim Mainboardwechsel Windows neu installieren muss. Gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit??? Ich möchte nicht all meine Daten verliere, aber es wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn mein PC dann wieder die Leistung von einem frischen Windows hat. Ich habe XP Home. Wenn jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt bitte schreiben. Danke



Windowsreperatur ausführen


----------



## the Canadier (14. Oktober 2007)

Wie und dann funktioniert alles auf dem neuen Board ohne Probleme?


----------



## PCTom (14. Oktober 2007)

the Canadier schrieb:


> Wie und dann funktioniert alles auf dem neuen Board ohne Probleme?



jep dann passt es


----------



## the Canadier (14. Oktober 2007)

Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Marbus16 (14. Oktober 2007)

Vorher muss t die die win-Installation auch gebührend vorbereiten: Alles, was mit Tribern zu tun hat, runterhauen. Auch den IDE-Treiber, wenn entfernbar.

Dann das System runterfahren, neues Mainboard einbauen, von Windows-CD starten, Reparaturinstallation auswählen.

Dazu musst du einfach immer auf weiter drücken, solange, bis du die Partition auswählen kannst. Dort auf die Partition gehen, wo Win drauf iist, dann schlägt dir das Setup ne Reparaturinstallation vor. Die wählst du dann


----------



## ED101 (14. Oktober 2007)

Eine Leistung wie von einem neues System wirst du so aber auf keinen Fall hinbekommen. Dies ist eigentlich nur eine Lösung zum Datenretten. Wenn du noch die falschen Chipsatztreiber drauf hast musst du diese vorher im abgesicherten Modus entfernen, sonst hast du keine Chance.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2007)

hier steht alles



ED101 schrieb:


> Eine Leistung wie von einem neues System wirst du so aber auf keinen Fall hinbekommen. Dies ist eigentlich nur eine Lösung zum Datenretten. Wenn du noch die falschen Chipsatztreiber drauf hast musst du diese vorher im abgesicherten Modus entfernen, sonst hast du keine Chance.


Quatsch mit Sauce!
Schau den Link an...

Das Windows länger braucht zum Starten liegt eher daran das die Platte defragmentiert und die ganzen (autostart) Programmen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe das jetzt zweimal gemacht mit dem Mainboard-Tausch ohne Neuinstallation... Und zweimal habe ich meine Faulheit nachher verflucht, weil die Kiste einfach gefühlt lahm war.

Und Deine Logik "Dass Windows länger braucht zum Starten, liegt eher daran, dass die Platte defragmentiert und die ganzen (autostart) Programmen..." hinkt... Weil: Warum soll die Platte nun länger booten als vorher? Was hat sich verändert an Defragmentierung und Autostarts? Nichts!


----------



## MrMorse (14. Oktober 2007)

PCTom schrieb:


> jep dann passt es





the Canadier schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle hilfe



Immer langsam mit 'die' Pferde 

Das kann man nicht einfach so pauschalieren.

Es kann klappen, aber auch nicht.

Ich habe das des öfteren gemacht und habe zweimal nach der Reparatur-Installation BSODs gehabt.
Es kommt darauf an, ob die Chipsatz-Architektur durch den Tausch geändert wird. Des weiteren, wie sich Treiber ins System 'gefressen' haben (je nach Häufigkeit von Installationen und je nachdem, welche Software installiert/deinstalliert wurde).


Probiere es aus und berichte dann...


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2007)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, ob die Chipsatz-Architektur durch den Tausch geändert wird. Des weiteren, wie sich Treiber ins System 'gefressen' haben (je nach Häufigkeit von Installationen und je nachdem, welche Software installiert/deinstalliert wurde).



Lass mich raten: von nVidia mit nVidia Treibern auf 'something else' geht nur schwer bis garnicht?

Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich kaum Probleme mit Mobo Tauschs, wer mich kennt, weiß, das ich öfter mal den Unterbau ändere, hab auch eigentlich nie Probleme zwischen VIA, Intel, ATI/Sil, ATI/Promise und sonstwas gehabt.

Die Reparaturinstallation schenke ich mir aber, siehe 3DCenter Link, wenn man den 'Standard Dual IDE PCI Controller' verwendet, kann man durchaus 'mal eben' das Brett umbauen, wenn der Computer NICHT ACPI-PC ist (Standard PCI ist OK, ACPI-Uniprozessor PC ist OK, ACPI-Multiprozessor PC ist OK und klappt problemlos), bei ACPI PC muss man den Umweg über Standard PC nehmen, was recht aufwändig ist...

Wie dem auch sei, bei 2k/XP ist es mir eigentlich nie untergekommen, das die Installation aufgrund eines anderen Brettes zerschossen wurde, wenn denn alles Problemlos zusammenarbeitet (ja, ich hab mir letztens 2 Installationen zerschossen, nein es lag nicht am Boardwechsel sondern daran das das M2N32WS meine 1GiB Aeneon Riegel nicht mochte/überfahren hat).


----------



## Lord Necci (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann mich da Stefan nur anschliessen. Ich habe auch noch nie Probleme gehabt, dass eine Reparaturinstallation fehlerhaft oder langsam war. Selbst ein Wechsel von VIA (KT133) auf Intel 845 konnte die Stabilität des Systems nicht beeinträchtigen. Letztens war auch noch ein Wechsel von ALI (S754) auf VIA (S775) dran und da lief auch alles glatt. Allerdings hatte ich mir vorher eine passende Windows CD zusammengestellt - unter Zuhilfenahme von nLite. 

Ausserdem kann ich nur jedem empfehlen - wenn es möglich ist - sich erst eine eigene Windows CD (WinXP -> nLite | Vista -> vLite) zusammenzustellen. Damit kann man die grössten Problem umschiffen.


----------



## ED101 (15. Oktober 2007)

@Stefan: Wie auch schon Thilo schrieb ist das System danach auf jeden Fall nicht so performant wie ein Neu installiertes, ich erlebes es jeden Tag wieder das die Kunden auf die Neuinstallation verzichten wollen und danach sich über die Performance beschweren.


----------



## TALON-ONE (15. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habe das jetzt zweimal gemacht mit dem Mainboard-Tausch ohne Neuinstallation... Und zweimal habe ich meine Faulheit nachher verflucht, weil die Kiste einfach gefühlt lahm war.
> 
> Und Deine Logik "Dass Windows länger braucht zum Starten, liegt eher daran, dass die Platte defragmentiert und die ganzen (autostart) Programmen..." hinkt... Weil: Warum soll die Platte nun länger booten als vorher? Was hat sich verändert an Defragmentierung und Autostarts? Nichts!



Könnte ich jetzt so nicht behaupten  Hab ein GA 965 DQ6 gegen ein Abit Ip35 pro getauscht, unter XP vorher alle Geräte im Gerätemanager deinstalliert, wie IDE/SATA -Controller, USB usw. Nach Umbau den Neustart im abgesicherten Modus. XP hat sich erst mal alle Treiber von der Mobo CD gesaugt. Gefühlt, eigentlich schneller als vorher. Performance Einbußen konnte ich nicht feststellen. VISTA hat keinerlei Probleme gemacht. Beim Start alle neuen Treiber drauf, fertig 
Mal abgesehen von erneuter Aktivierung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Necci (15. Oktober 2007)

ED101 schrieb:


> @Stefan: Wie auch schon Thilo schrieb ist das System danach auf jeden Fall nicht so performant wie ein Neu installiertes, ich erlebes es jeden Tag wieder das die Kunden auf die Neuinstallation verzichten wollen und danach sich über die Performance beschweren.




Ist doch logisch, das es nicht so schnell ist. Das hängt dann aber nur mit der Installierten Software zusammen. Wenn nach einer Neuinstallation die ganzen Programme wieder drauf sind, ist es auch wieder langsamer.


----------



## the Canadier (15. Oktober 2007)

Gut sobald ich mein neues Mainboard habe werde ich alle Treiber runterschmeissen und hoffen dass es klappt. Jedenfalls Danke für die vielen Antworten


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn ich Zeit und lust hab, kann ich ja mal 'just 4 phun' die Zeit, die WIndows zum start braucht, abschätzen.
Dabei wird NUR Windows installiert (welche Version hättet ihr denn gerne  ), danach das Brett getauscht, alles installiert und nachm Reboot die Zeit geschätzt.

Wie schon gesagt, eine neue Installation ist schneller, eben weil nix geladen wird, je mehr zum start geladen werden muss, an Programmen, dasto länger dauert der Start...


----------



## 2fink (15. Oktober 2007)

hmm ich machs meistens zwar neu, aber nur wenn sich ein neuer chipsatz anbahnt. 
hab jetzt vom ga-g33m-ds3r auf ein ga-p35-ds3 gewechselt... ist ja eigendlich das identische board und das ging ohne probleme 

vom 865 auf nforce4 und dann auf p35 würd ich aber gediegen sein lassen. das geht netmal zum datenretten richtig!

mfg


----------



## ED101 (15. Oktober 2007)

So ist es, 2fink hat es auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2007)

2fink schrieb:


> vom 865 auf nforce4 und dann auf p35 würd ich aber gediegen sein lassen. das geht netmal zum datenretten richtig!


Fährst 'nen RAID?!

Weil sonst ist die Aussage Quatsch, natürlich geht das, warum sollts auch nicht gehen?!

PS: hab momentan 2 nForce, einen MCP55, einen 68, die sind von 'Nem i925XE umgezogen...


----------



## ED101 (15. Oktober 2007)

Es geht aber wieso sollte man so eine "frickelei" machen, es bringt 0 Punkte.


----------



## 2fink (15. Oktober 2007)

klar, gehen tuts schon, bloß kann ich dir eins sagen, der nvidia-treiber ist sehr anfällig wenn davor mal nen intel drauf war. aber naja jedem das seine, ich bleib dabei, bei gleicher chipsatz-generation ja, ansonsten lieber die 2 stunden investieren und neu installieren.


----------



## ED101 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub das endet in einer Endlosdiskussion. Unser Canadier sollte die Vor- und Nachteile jetzt mitbekommen haben und kann nun selbst entscheiden. 
Ich bin absolut dafür einmal mehr neu zu installieren als einmal zu wenig. Zur Not zieht man sich ein Image da hat man noch genug Zeitersparniss. 
Datensicherung ist sowieso durch nichts zu ersetzen, erstrecht nicht durch Reperaturen.


----------



## sYntaX (16. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es nach dem Mobo- und CPU-wechsel keine Probleme mit der Vista-Aktivierung? Weil M$  muss ja irgendwas gespeichert haben um meine Version wieder zu erkennen oder?


----------



## TALON-ONE (16. Oktober 2007)

Logisch, Neuaktivierung ! 
hab ich schon 3x hinter mir 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (16. Oktober 2007)

hat die XP Homedition überhaupt eine Reparaturfunktion???

hab eine xp prof von meiner uni und die hat das nicht, ist aber eine kastrierte xp prof

lg Klem


----------



## PCTom (16. Oktober 2007)

klefreak schrieb:


> hat die XP Homedition überhaupt eine Reparaturfunktion???
> 
> hab eine xp prof von meiner uni und die hat das nicht, ist aber eine kastrierte xp prof
> 
> lg Klem



Sicher hatt es

Neuinstall ist immer besser hier gings aber um die Daten und Treiber kann man vorher deinstallieren ja


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2007)

Naja, eine neuinstallation kann auch schonmal 'nen paar Tage dauern, bei einem 'normalen' System, bis man alles so hingebogen hat, das es einem einigermaßen gefällt...


----------



## INU.ID (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde bei einem Mobo-Tausch grundsätzlich Win neu aufspielen... (is doch ne Prima Gelegenheit)


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2007)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich würde bei einem Mobo-Tausch grundsätzlich Win neu aufspielen... (is doch ne Prima Gelegenheit)


Ich nicht, denn dann müsst ich alle 4 Wochen Windows neu machen, was auch noch u.U. 2-3 Tage dauert, bis das so einigermaßen wieder so ist wie ichs gern hätt...


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Oktober 2007)

Normale Anwender tauschen ihr board ca. jedes Jahr 1x aus, dann darf man schon mal neuinstallieren.

Im Luxx hats ja irgendwie Tradition, das Board wie die Unterhose zu wechseln :p


----------



## BlueFantasy (23. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits  

Hab ne Frage
Ich bekomme heute mein MSI P45 Platinum mit einem Intel P45 Chipsatz. Zzt nutze ich ein Oem Board von ACER (Gigabyte) mit dem Intel G31 Chipsatz. 
Muß ich Win 7 Ultimate neu Installieren oder denkt ihr es könnte so funktionieren weil ja beides ein Intel Chipsatz ist?


----------



## feivel (23. Dezember 2009)

es könnte funktionieren, vermutlich mit reparaturinstallation zumindest ziemlich sicher, aber die sauberere Lösung ist immer die Neuinstallation


----------



## BlueFantasy (23. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> es könnte funktionieren, vermutlich mit reparaturinstallation zumindest ziemlich sicher, aber die sauberere Lösung ist immer die Neuinstallation


 


Ja klar da geb ich Dir recht neuinstallation is immer gut allerdings is mir vor 2 Wochen meine SATA Platte gefrekt da mußte ich WIn schonmal neu machen kannst Dir sicher vorstellen das ich auf ne Neuinstallation wenig Lust hab 
Naja ich baue mal um uns starte einfach mal sehe was ja dann is


----------



## SamBurger151 (5. Juni 2017)

ich möchte von einem mobo mit intel chipsatz x58 zu einem mobo mit intel chipsatz z270 samt cpu wechseln.
weiss einer welche chipsatztreiber ich genau deinstallieren muss? die liste ist nämlich verdammt lang was da so im gerätemanager auftaucht.

danke schon mal


----------

